# "Pet Central" Betta Journal (First and possible last entry)



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

So, I guess I'm doing this now. Lately I've been feeling down and worthless and needed someone to step up and let me know that "hey, you moron, I'm seeing you. You're not invisible. Quit feeling sorry for yourself" and that happened today with a user. Now, I've gotten to the point where I'm really at the end of my lines. I tried to quit something I loved (writing stories and posting them where people can see) and I've had a hard time just all around, especially since last November. I'm muscling through a writer's block (can't let people down who actually like reading my stuff), but what really gets me going is Transformers and now my bettas. I love talking about them. I love just talking and talking and talking and doing nothing else, just talking. It was the same way when my cats had kittens. I'd talk and talk and talk and talk...but lately I've felt small and invisible and just a large thorn in everyone's foot. I've felt nothing but my trauma symptoms, and that's the worst part. No one understands, you see. No one but four walls knew what I went through, so I thought.
I have problems. I mean, we all do. But I have serious problems. I have this messed up brain that confuses relief with pain. For four years, I've gone to some dark places, but lately it's been on the up.
Anyway, back to what I was saying. Someone else saw me struggling, and I didn't notice until one day when I snapped.
I had gotten this pretty betta fish who was probably on Death's doorstep. Death has his greedy claws on everything, mind you. But the little WalMart baby was pressed to the back, container on an angle, draining onto the floor...another fifteen minutes or a jostle and Death would have himself a betta. Only, depressed little me came wandering by. I always like looking at the bettas. I like the way they move, the way they look. I had two before, Neptune and Mindy, but the memories are faded and old and not the best. But I'm pretty sure Neptune was green...
I pulled the little one back. His water was gross, he looked tired and exhausted and looked at me with those eyes like, "oh...there you are".
I called him a pretty girl and that woke him up. He had see-through fins and his pale body made him look smaller than he was, but after he flipped his beard out, I realized my mistake. I secured his lid, popped a stray pellet that was laying about on the shelf into his container, and then I ran off. Something in me was sparked.
Anyway, since Mom bought him, she had rights. She had feeding rights, too, which didn't bother me. Except I downright forgot about him with everything going on. I was too busy trying to make it through the days, weeks...I was avoiding someone I couldn't get away from. And Orion (I atleast got naming rights) would watch me, swim as far as he could to follow me, wiggle his fins when I was near. He didn't do it with anyone else. He'd follow my brother's finger for a bit, but not around the bowl like he followed mine.
And then I forgot about him again. School and life hit me hard and I was busy doing other things, not worrying about a fish. But then my mom came home with a giant bowl and a light stand and said that she needed help transferring Orion (who had changed drastically, from white with blue and red spots to a red head, blue body and fins with white streaks down them). I jumped up. Animals were my thing, man. I can't tell you about all of it in one go.
But without a proper lid, Church could drink out of his bowl. And one day, I was going to be gone the weekend, and she had gotten braver, so I moved him upstairs. I had keeping rights, feeding rights, and renaming rights. I called him Jaws, since he no longer looked like an Orion.
I kept him for a long time, now. Almost an entire year. A glorious year, mind you, save the parts I can't/won't remember. But things changed real fast in November. I was free! I'll save you the details, but I was free from the one that abused me and ruined my self-esteem and my mind. But I lapsed into depression. Trauma symptoms latched onto me harder and faster than any leech could, and feeding and playing with Jaws became such a chore...
Now, I had a Dwarf rabbit, and she needed food. The closest petstore was Petsmart, and they had good food. So we went there, and I was drawn away by the fish. I was watching the koi. I had one, and he was cute, but I felt I could squeeze another member into his "pod" of two. And then I smashed right into the betta displays. I turned to apologize to all of them, smiling at a few. Two caught my eye immediately. There was a crowntail, silver with red fins. I called him Blood and Steel, because I was also interested in a black and white beauty without a sticker.
I took the black and white beauty. My mom got me a home for him that came with rocks and a plant for him and we took him home. My brother also had a betta at that time, a red one named Crimson. We have matching tanks now. Mom bought them both for us.
Shortly afterwards, I went to WalMart again, probably a month later. My mom was also after a betta. She got a crowntail and I convinced her to get me a VT. He went three days without a name, and then I asked this kid I worked with in the school's cafeteria what to call him and his eyes lit up and he breathed, "Frankie".
Now, through this time, I've been taking counseling and I've been taking to friends. I've been writing and drawing and helping myself. I had things to keep me busy, like my bettas and cleaning day where I cleaned bowls and bunny cages and I slept with my beloved three-legged cat named Tripod. I taught my koi to eat out of my hand.
I graduated high school, and I saved thirty dollars for spending money. After telling my mom I wanted to get another betta, she went out for a long day and came back with a bowl for me. I accepted it, and the glass gems, Jaws' favorite to bite at and make clank against his bowl, especially while I'm sleeping -_-
I guess she saw how much bettas helped me. Before I shambled along. Now I'm laughing, talking, playing. I have something other than Transformers to talk about, and for that she's glad. So the day I wanted to get myself a crowntail (after doing research and suggesting to my uncle that their fins were not actually cut with razor blades as he had told me for years and still firmly believes), I was happy. I was so happy. Trauma symptoms on standby, I wanted to be happy. I knew what made me happy. I loved that feeling of knowing that I was taking care of a living thing and improving their life far beyond what they imagined.
I bought Sam my pretty red, white, and blue crowntail, and then as I was hunting around in the back, I found three females, all red/brown and shy. Except one. I heard females could flip their beards out, and I didn't really believe them. Until this one did a partial. She stared me down, started to flip her beard out, and then stopped when I set her down to see the treasure my brother found: a "gunmetal" grey VT with red streaks in his fins temporarily named Switchblade but ultimately named Steele (after telling him that he should spell it in a fancy way, add a little flourish that will really get someone going, like how I intended to name the female: Ember Phoenyx).
With technically six/seven bettas of my own (as my brother leaves to go to his cousins' house rather frequently and leaves me on Fish Duty), I've found something that keeps me getting up in the morning, keeps me thinking less on the bad things and more on the good.
I've decided to share funny stories of my bettas with you, what they do on a daily basis, what they like and where they sleep to give me a heart attack, which ones are my babies and which one is my angel...but only if you want. I don't even know how a "journal" works here, but I'm sure we can figure it out together, which usually entails you yelling at me...I can be rather dumb and slow, you know.
So, here it goes, I guess.
(Pet Central) is what we call the upstairs. We have seven bettas up there, a dwarf rabbit (STILL!!), a guinea pig, a hamster, and two budgies, plus whatever cats lay up there and sneak into my room to terrorize my not-scared-to-growl rabbit.


----------



## PrincessSeyshells (Oct 9, 2012)

Great read! I love your little "origin" stories with your babies. I suffer from depression too and I wouldn't be anywhere near where I am without my dogs and my fish.  Animals truly are angels.


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

I am extremely interested in you continuing. Please do.  Sorry no one commented before. Have a good day, me <3


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

PrincessSeyshells said:


> Great read! I love your little "origin" stories with your babies. I suffer from depression too and I wouldn't be anywhere near where I am without my dogs and my fish.  Animals truly are angels.



Thank you for commenting...I had just commented myself because I was feeling really bad about myself and...then I saw you had replied. THank you so much, you have no idea.


----------



## PrincessSeyshells (Oct 9, 2012)

No prob! Yes, do continue! Or you don't have to...if it stresses you out or you know...but I will enjoy reading anything new you have to share.  Always open for a chat, by the way, if you ever need someone to talk to. I saw your new babies from your other threads and just hadn't gotten around to commenting! They're beauties!


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Thank you so much for sharing your story. Although I don't suffer from depression, I am an over worrier. Some people would never believe me (my mother), but I worry about a lot of things. Sometimes I get to a point that I worry so much about something, that I don't do anything. Making decisions is hard for me because I don't want to make the wrong choice. For me having bettas allows me to have something more productive to worry about. Now when I worry, it is usually: "do I need to do a water change?" or "is the water warm enough?"
On another note, I used to write too. I did NaNoWriMo a few years, but I never finished. I wasn't so great at it and I never had time to write. Plus, my obsessions moved on and eventually fell to bettas. Where did you post your books? I used Wattpad.


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

I used to write Transformers fanfiction and crossovers on both FanFiction and Archive of Our Own, but then I had to do a short story for a class I was taking in my senior year of high school and I wanted to really test myself. I made an entire new planet with its own ecosystem and food chain and make up all these crazy names and legends and myths...yeah, two people in my class liked it (everyone else said it was confusing and had "too much detail, not enough dialogue") and one of them was the teacher, who apparently told his other class that because it was written at a college level, more people didn't read/enjoy it. Three people out of my class said they liked it and congratulated me on it.
Anyway. So this morning, I got up at around 10. Not too bad. The first thing I do is feed the bettas. They're on my desk, but they may eventually move closer to me as Pet Central got a new addition: my mothers piggy X3 The guinea pig I was talking about. His name is Spot. I'm going to put /him/ on my desk and Opal (dwarf rabbit) on my dresser.
I feed my bettas two pellets in the morning, one if I go in during the afternoon and if they don't eat it, I scoop it out. I feed them one before I go to bed, usually because of Jaws. I didn't feed him one night because he pigged out in the morning and I woke up and there was a semicircle missing from his pretty tail and I got all worried. But after a couple weeks of worrying about my baby, he didn't seem to get worse, so I relaxed.
This morning I was feeding them. Sam gets scared when he sees my hand, so I do this weird tossing thing of the pellet into his water and he darts over to the pellet. He normally eats two. Jaws goes nuts because he sees his reflection, so I put my hand against the glass and I go "shhh, shhh" and he calms down enough for me to feed him. He jumps for his feed, and if I'm pointing out where a pellet is, he'll go after my finger XD He's not afraid to do that, ever. Frankie eats just one and then he lays under his plant and goes to nap (why do I even bother the Prince of Fins?). He's definitely not as keen as being babied as Jaws and Ember are XD Chess is the proud one. He has the biggest fins as a Delta among VTs and a CT and he's very pretty. His scales are checkered like a chess board and he has stripes in his tail. He has the biggest bowl, too, and he uses that to preen and flare and look pretty. He's definitely one of my favorites, and after him comes Ember Phoenyx. She's a pretty baby, and when she sees I'm taking pictures of her, she holds still after moving into a position to flaunt herself (or so I think. She darts back and forth when she sees I'm looking at her, so I don't know what's running through her mind).
I always take a moment to watch them. Chess usually patrols his territory and Jaws wiggles into his plant leaves to sleep and guard his bubble nest. Sam tucks himself behind his plant, Frankie's already napping, and Ember still sees me, so she's going nuts. At my feet is Spot's cage on the floor as I haven't cleaned up around Opal's cage yet or my dresser to move her. But then I heard Tripod meow and I rubbed her head absently. She didn't like that. She wanted to be snuggled. So she hopped onto Spot's cage and watched Sam go nuts. Frankie woke up apparently and darted over to see what the fuss was. He flared at her and she meowed.
She has this weird obsession herself. She has to touch everything in front of her, and she has one front paw. So that entailed hopping onto the crowded desk. Needless to say, I reacted quickly and gave her the snuggles she wanted.
Pet Central is supposed to be a haven for animals. In fact, the whole house is a sanctuary. Most of the animals that are permanent residents are there for a reason. The fish are no brainer, as are the birds. But three of six cats can't go outside, at all: Tripod has three legs. Moxie has separation anxiety from her fellow cats. Juliet would run out and never come back. Grandpa says she has a screw loose. The other cats run out whenever they please (Shadow, Gizmo, and Church).
We live in the country, so our large amount of pets isn't usually questioned, especially the cats as we have barns that used to hold horses and such before we moved here. I'll miss having so many pets. But when I move out, I'm taking my bettas, three cats, and my dwarf rabbit. I'll have enough pets for anyone I move in with XD I'm thinking about having an apartment with some friends while I go to college, but I may just find some friends that have a house together and I'll just move in. But I've got another year to figure it out, I guess. Also, has anyone transported bettas before? I thought about keeping the cups they came in, but I only have three left over from our latest purchase :/ Then I thought about water bottles. So I dunno. I think I'll just wing it in the end.
So, I'll answer any more questions, really. It'll be a journal talking about my bettas, my life, and basically anything else. XD I like answering questions...
Thanks for reading, guys. And I'll be sure to pop in for a chat sooner or later, as suggested by PrincessSeyshells.


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

Here are all my fish friends...some get multiple pictures just to show them off X3


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

I transport my fish to and from school. They each have their own thermos (well, Apollo doesn't have one yet since he hasn't gone to school yet). I just put them in there with a little conditioner and they are good to go. My little girl, Squirt, traveled about 6 hours once in her cup.


----------



## PrincessSeyshells (Oct 9, 2012)

I transported my tanks, long ago. I kept my betta in, I think it was his cup? With some tank water. Or maybe a tupperware bowl.  I remember I didn't drain my tank all the way because I had no idea if my tank was cycled but didn't want to ruin it if it was. I've heard other people recommend either keeping the filter in tank water or a separate container with tank water and don't let it go dry if your tank is cycled. 

You have an awesome clan of fish friends there! I especially like the butterfly veiltail (3rd picture). Who's who?


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

The butterfly VT is Frankie, who is also the last picture. He and Chess got two. There's a blank and white Delta tail who is also a copper (apparently. I dunno. All I know is that his white is turning purple and in the sun he's purple). That's Chess (second and fifth). Jaws is the sixth, my first betta <3 Ember Phoenyx is the first and Sam is the crowntail XD I like how people don't question "Sam" or say "Ahh, I gotcah". His nickname was Patriot/"Cap"tain America (we called him Cap one day, but it didn't stick). Then I found out how small he was compared to my mom's crowntail, so I called him Little Patriot XD But then I remembered Jaws changing colors and then I decided to call him Nephew Sam, Sam for short XD So even if he stays red, white, and blue, his name will still be Sam. If not, well...it's just Sam. Not a red and black Patriot XD


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

So I did a little moving around in my room last night after staying up to see the movie "9". It was after one and I couldn't sleep, and I had already said I wanted to get my room changed up (at least with the animals).
I cleaned off my dresser and put Opal there (I used to have Jaws and Chess and Frankie there when it was just them. I didn't even have to cover up the mirror. They don't react to it at all. They'll react to each other, but not the mirror. I dunno). I cleaned up behind the dresser Opal sat on (and in doing so found a $25 gift card to Kohl's. Yay me) and put my bettas there. Somehow, they all fit. Jaws is closest to me, then Chess, then Ember, then Frankie, and finally Sam, who I wanted a little closer, but his light needs to be plugged in and the outlet was right there (also my extension cord wasn't working -_-). I put Spot where the bettas were (after doing some major cleaning and major sneezing). I went to bed at 1:45 after watching Jaws play peek-a-boo with me. He's such a dork. He likes to hide behind a plant leaf, peek around, see me watching him, and then quickly hide again.
It used to make me giggle because I thought we were playing games with each other, but then I was talking about it to one of my friends and she /exploded/ on me. "Animals don't have feelings. You can't tell if they're happy or sad. You're just putting your traits onto them. And they /definitely/ don't play games with you". Needless to say, after high school ended for the class of 2016, I was glad to get away from her. I can't tell if my pets are happy?
But Jaws' continued games prevent me from seeing my pets' actions as survival. If Jaws was really threatened by my prescence, would he retreat into a place I couldn't see him instead of playing peek-a-boo? And what about following my finger? I know it kinda looks like prey, but he doesn't lunge at it or do anything (of course he could just be in it for the bloodworm-reward XD)
Chess doesn't play any games with me. Like I said before, he's the proud one. Frankie used to follow my finger, but he gets bored. Now he just patrols his territory, stopping every so often when he sees me and he wiggles his fins. x3 Ember gets excited when I'm near. She wiggles around, looks at me, wiggles some more, and then lays on her plant X3 She's funny. Sam doesn't play any games yet. I don't know if it's because he's still nervous or if all crowntails are skittish.
Which leads me to a couple questions. Are crowntails smaller than, say, VTs? Because I showed Sam to Frankie (probably a bad idea, but it wasn't as soon as he was in his new home, either. It was actually one of his "better" days when he didn't hide behind his plant the whole time I was in my room in the morning) and he looked /really/ small. Like a gecko squaring up to a gator (okay, maybe not that kind of difference, but you get the idea). Which, as I'm thinking, Frankie's beard is so pretty. It's see-through, but then he's got grey spots on it that look like two more eyes.
Anyway, are crowntails really small? Do their tails make them look small or are they just...tiny? I'm just going off my mom's crowntail, Fluffy, and he's about the size of Frankie and he's not skittish at all. He's like the crowntail version of Jaws (I should get a picture of him. When we got him, it looked like he had tiger stripes).
I honestly don't know what this entry of the journal was supposed to be about, but it gave me something to do other than think no one liked me. Plus I got to talk about my fishy friends and I feel like I annoy people with them.


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

So last night Frankie scared me. He was shambling along, running his nose across everything. His head that is normally dark grey was pale grey and he had his stress lines he had when I got him (horizontal lines running form his eyes to his tail). I switched out his plant with Embers (Since it had more coverage for him) and I gave him a hiding place with a ceramic pot (a twin to the one Jaws has). He immediately looked better and he ate. I slept easy that night, thank Primus X3 That's all the update for now I guess


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

Last night Frankie was pale again, but this morning he was perfectly fine (AGAIN!!!). I don't know what's with him. I don't know if I don't turn on Sam's light (which is so powerful, Chess sitting the second closest to me gets light, too). It doesn't seem to bother Sam, which was my hesitancy to turn it on at nights because it was so bright. But both he and Chess hadn't seemed to mind. But back to Frankie. At first I thought that it was the water quality as we have begun using our well water from the tap to top off their bowls (for safety precautions, we do put a little conditioner in there). But after seeing my brother's bettas acting no strange than usual and confirming that, I went back to Frankie and gently interrogated him. He just shambled along as he did the other night, which frustrated me. But after a little while of me being there, his head darkened and he ate like the piggy he can be, which confused me. But again, this morning was fine. So I dunno. Maybe he had a little fish nightmare? XD I know my rabbit has nightmares. Maybe it's just nighttime scares him for whatever reason. It never happened before. So I'm thinking about finding him his own light, one that is bright, but not too bright, like booklight-bright. But first I must find such a light. -_-
Other than that, it's been slow in Pet Central. Ember still likes to get her picture taken, Chess is still proud, Jaws still plays peek-a-boo...
Sam, however, has gotten braver. I can wave my hand over the top of him and he won't dart away. So feeding is going to be /way/ easier. No more goofy-looking tosses. XD
That's all for now. I don't need any help with Frankie just yet. He hasn't bitten his fins, nothing's really out of the ordinary with his fins (they were torn when I got him, poor WalMart baby) and nothing too out of the ordinary with his personality.
That's all for now with this journal. Now I'm going to take female betta questions elsewhere.


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

I got really worried about Frankie, so I decided I would switch him and Jaws. It was pretty successful, except I droppped Frankie twice and started freaking out so my brother had to swoop in to save him. I watched them for a bit to make sure they got settled (and figured out that Jaws' tail is growing back!!!), then turned on Frankie's new light and left for counseling. When I came back, Frankie was nowhere to be seen. I moved his plant around, moved to see different angles (starting to freak out again), and then I found him, hiding behind a leaf. He didn't have stress stripes, but he was really acting weird. He was making jerky movements and darted up to the surface to get air and then quickly swimming back down instead of lingering there. He didn't eat either, which upset me a little bit, even though I was expecting it. I checked on Jaws and watched my first boy just float near the top in the corner. I switched them back. Jaws hid out and Frankie hid behind his familiar plant, but Frankie was once again without a light, so I went hunting for a booklight to shine down on him just for that night. Instead, I found something better.
A Christmas tree. It's little, is one big wire coiled into a cone shape with a star on top, and hanging off it are ornaments, and behind the ornaments are matching lights. I taped that to my wall and plugged it in.
This morning? No stress stripes.
YAY


----------



## PrincessSeyshells (Oct 9, 2012)

Aw, he just was just feeling a little unseasonably festive. XD Glad he's doing better.


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

Pet Central has had many arrivals since my last entry:
In order, I got these bettas:
Tsunami (blue cambodian butterfly DTHM). I ID-ed him myself and I think I have the colors down (finally)
Next came Cosmos, a multicolor CT who I think may actually be a piebald (or I'm just really wanting him to be one).
Then I got a baby female, Luna (sometimes called Loonie because she's just so dorky). Another CT, this time /green/ <3
Next up came Solus, who is beyond aggressive
Nova I got partly due to a bad day at college and partly because she looked like my first betta.
Then I got into a new obsession:

GHOST SHRIMP
That's right. I got into ghost shrimp. Right now, I have three with Luna and three mama shrimp. I have two boys and four females. The two boys are Casper and Specter, and the mamas are Kamikaze, Jae, Fae, and Mae (simply due so I can switch their names and not feel bad). My brother also has a mama shrimp named Mama 2, since Mama 1 died (*sniff*), but Mama 2 recently dropped three babies (I think the rest got turned into shrimp food).
So that's all for now. I want to get back into this journal because i haven't been up to anything other than college and sleeping and eating.


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

I have enjoyed reading your posts  I too have depression and anxiety, it has it's highs and lows, but my pets help me tremendously when I'm down. I didn't fully get into bettas until one of my best friends committed suicide, it was extremely hard for me to accept he was gone. Later that week I had gone out to get a betta I had seen was suffering for a while. 3 bettas turned into 7 before I knew it. I now have 3 bettas and 2 Ranchu goldfish. I'm still figuring out my comfort zone with fish especially, since bettas all need seperate spaces. I live with my parents still and we have 2 cats (1 indoor/outdoor and the other outdoor; though I wish we could have more >< love cats!), 2 dogs, a dwarf rabbit, a conure and chickens  Never met someone else with a dwarf bunny before! Aren't they adorable? Their ears are so tiny o^o

Your bettas sound like they all have quite the personalities! If your getting into the shrimpy hobby, you should look into the other colors as well  I know red cherries are generally easy to find. I've had blues before and they were very cool, but then again, blue is my favorite color  There's also orange, yellows, whites, and even green shrimp!


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I fully understand the depression and abuse, I'm still living with my hair trigger tempered ex. He is completely mentally abusive, and having been abused (in multiple ways) as a kid I don't deal well with it... Literally The only things holding me together are my daughter, my SO ( can't officially call him my boyfriend) and my pets. Something about giving a tiny creature a better life is comforting and has a grounding effect. I'm in a state of perpetual depression and anxiety, I'm afraid to Do anything because it might be wrong, I'm even afraid to speak to him... I have NO self confidence and every time I find just a shred he tries to destroy me again. My SO is trying desperately to get me out of this situation, construction can only move so fast. I'm really glad my daughter won't remember any of this. Soon we will be moving and I'll have a lot of work ahead repairing the damage and fighting with the demons he's planted in my head. I'm glad my SO understands and is infanately patient, I'm constantly apologizing, worrying, doing anything to make every one around me happy so they don't yell. It's horrible not to smile


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

Update on the ghost shrimp: the three mama shrimp I got are dead! Ugh! I don't even know what I'm doing wrong. I isolated them after Chess attacked Mama and then she died because I wasn't going to try with Cosmos (Tsunami turned out to be far more aggressive than I ever thought). I'm thinking my last chances may be Frankie, Nova or even Sam. I'd have to do some creative rearranging, but...yeah..

Thanks for sharing all your anxiety/depression with me! And I'm sorry that your SO is such an @$$. Sounds like my father (who abused me since I was six).

And yes, dwarf bunny ears are just the funnest thing to play with X3


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I don't have depression but I do have crippling anxiety. I cannot sleep when the sun goes down and am unable to leave the house alone. I probably wouldn't do much if I didn't have my kids. My bettas are a needed break from all the overwhelming thoughts, just being able to prune their plants and scrub algae off the glass makes me feel better (I am not allowed to have other pets where I live).
It honestly hurts me to know any of you feel negative about yourselves. I couldn't imagine my kids thinking they are less than great people, I know all of you are caring awesome people and you should feel as such. You deserve to relax and enjoy everything about you.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Jaws my ex is the jerk, my SO is wonderful lol 

My SO has been one of my best friends since I was little, he's had a huge crush on me since middle school and never said a word. It took seeing him playing with my daughter to knock some sense into me. my ex, her father has very little to do with her even though we are living in the same house. And by God that little girl tries, she climbs up on him, steals what ever he's got in his lap, yells at him, and annoys the crap out of him just to get some type of attention lol


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

Did I mention I have the attention span of a goldfish? I'm sorry I confused them


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

Pictures of my new bettas because I forgot to post them before. They should appear as Tsunami, then Cosmos, then Luna, Solus, Nova, and Jaws' first picture for comparison with Nova because I said she looked like my boy Jaws


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

It's ok lol 

I actually think my ex is why I have so many fish, as a distraction from everything. I sit for hours when the little one is asleep, and watch them. I constantly find ways to improve the looks of the tanks or to get the didn't attention. When the new ones get here I'll have 25 x.x


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

Oh my gosh. I can barely keep up with my ten XD


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

XD 14 girls so when I get moved they will all be in one ( possibly 2) sororities, I might be putting my non breeding girls in a separate tank. The boys are going to go in divided tanks, except for raze and elf they are in age groups where a divided tank might be a horrible idea

I have other fish too, goldfish guppies gouramis corys snails ^^ and 3 dogs and cats ( yes my house is a mini zoo)


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

Mine as well, omg


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

*bump*

You wouldn't happen to want a pair of Koi, would you? LOL I have two females. Mom wasn't happy when I brought them home. I'll probably get rid of/sell them sometime next spring. Or sooner...


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

*Stares* I want...but I can't buy. XD


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hey guys my order showed up if you want to check out my journal ^^ 

Jaws how are you doing? Not so board and lonely I hope?


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

*stares back* only shipping! ^w^ I have no clue how to pack them... Do you live near me? Probably not?


----------



## Shortnsweet (Sep 16, 2015)

As someone who has anxiety/depression issues (I'm in college away from my family), I really can relate. Animals help so much, even fish. I love this site because everyone here is so welcoming and shares the same fascination with these lovely fish. On days when I feel really down and like a failure, I love having my fish here. I just look over and see how happy he is and it shows me that I'm doing something right. I'm giving a living thing a nice home and he's thriving. My tank is on my desk, and last year when I was cramming for finals and breaking down, I would just take little breaks and watch my old betta, King, swim around. Both King and Sir Arthur perk up a lot when I come over. It's comforting. I'm glad you've found fish to help you


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

ThatFishThough said:


> *stares back* only shipping! ^w^ I have no clue how to pack them... Do you live near me? Probably not?



*Stares with greater intensity* Only 13 hours away. Could you hold on to them when/if I get my job and then if/when I get paid XD The interview is Saturday and I'm feeling hopeful *Stretching further onto the limb with each word*. Also, how much would shipping be? *Stops*


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hehe jaws stop worrying so much shipping is about 15$ for 2-3 day.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Possibly. The only thing is, the gold one is ~8" and the "Calico" (I use the term loosely) is ~4". I have no clue how to ship them, they won't fit in my bags. Also, how do they get air? And do I need to order a heat pack?

ETA: And they will have grown by the time you've gotten your job.


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

Ahhhhhhhhh...I want an insta-job, like you show up for the interview and they're like "YOURE HIRED FOR SHOWING UP HERES YOUR STUFF SEE YOU MONDAY!"


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I did that once except it was " we need you here tonight someone quit, see you in an hour!"


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

;-; I feel so terrible. Last night we moved the tub they are in to the garage Flying Fish (the gold/yellow) has a history of jumping, & I forgot to put the lid on. Stupid me.... We found FF lying on the floor this morning, dead. ;-; Calico still needs a home, if you want him/her.


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

Awwww, sorry about Flying Fish. And I'm interested still, but as of now, I haven't gotten the job DX Not even a call back or an email or a text, so I'm kinda confused. Also, I got two new fish already and am rapidly running out of space, though I'm most positive I can free up some more flat surfaces XD

I got a female CT and a male EE. They still need "names", but so far the female is Finigan and the male is Cas. I'll find pictures of them both later. Cas is by far the most expensive. I thought Cosmos had taken that prize at eight bucks, but Cas cost my friend double that


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand I need help. I have pictures of Finigan and Cas now, and they will be pictured underneath. Why I need help will become apparent as I go on.

So I finally got my hands on a ten gallon tank and the first thing I did was get my sorority I have been wanting ever since Luna. The hierarchy went as follows before my latest purchase: Nova, Solus, Luna, and Finigan.

Now, after Tsunami, I strictly bought from PetSmart, no matter what. Need something? Go to PetSmart. Need food? Go PetSmart. Need advice? Go to PetSmart. Have money burning a whole in your pocket? Not anymore. You went to PetSmart. Anyway, I have never walked into WalMart to pick up a betta. Until now.

It's simply horrid now. My new girl was in an inch of water, poop and food turning the water murky. It was her and another that I was worried about, and I grabbed her. I was thinking about Ryver Stix for a name or Aurora. I'll get a picture of her up later. I almost didn't buy her, actually. There was a red butterfly VT male there and I almost jumped on him, but I didn't have a spot for him. I had only a spot for a female, so I got her. I don't know where she is in the hierarchy now, but somewhere between Solus and Luna I think. Nobody has gone after her, like no one has gone after Luna and Finigan.


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

Here are pictures of Cas and Finigan because for whatever reason it didn't let me add it to the other comment :/


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

Several updates:
I rescued a little female betta I'm calling Máscara (which means "mask" in Spanish) and a DTHM named Draco.
And some bad news.

Two females were found dead in the sorority this morning, and those were Brooke and Solus. Máscara is in the sorority to fill a gap and I'm thinking about putting Ember in there since there's only four in there now... *sigh* And I was going to breed Chess and Solus, but after she died, I stopped the project, threw out the tub and cancelled everything just so I could spend the day with my sorority and literally do nothing, which I did.


----------

